# Intel on LE St. Louis being released in May?



## Green eyed girl_00

Hey all!  I was told by a Goyard sales associate there will be a limited edition St Louis this spring. It will only be in white but will have different accent colors…pink, blue, etc. Has anyone heard this too?  Any pics available yet?  Pricing??


----------



## Swanky

I haven’t heard but I’m interested!


----------



## jenayb

Swanky said:


> I haven’t heard but I’m interested!



Same!


----------



## c18027

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> Hey all!  I was told by a Goyard sales associate there will be a limited edition St Louis this spring. It will only be in white but will have different accent colors…pink, blue, etc. Has anyone heard this too?  Any pics available yet?  Pricing??


Yes! There will be a new interpretation of the Claire Voie. The Saint Louis totes will be white with a choice of the same neon accent colors used for the Anjou with elephant embroidery: orange, green, blue, pink, or yellow. The blanket on the elephant’s back provides a sneak preview of the corresponding Claire Voie color.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

c18027 said:


> Yes! There will be a new interpretation of the Claire Voie. The Saint Louis totes will be white with a choice of the same neon accent colors used for the Anjou with elephant embroidery: orange, green, blue, pink, or yellow. The blanket on the elephant’s back provides a sneak preview of the corresponding Claire Voie color.
> 
> View attachment 5381480


Thank you so much!  I just bought my first St. Louis and looking forward to adding another. Will be from this collection, for sure.


----------



## trunkdevil

St Louis GM 2270, PM 1940 usd. I don’t know about the Poitier pricing yet


----------



## viciel

I know you will think I'm crazy, but I'm just not feeling it and I. LOVE. WHITE....lol


----------



## Stregahorn

I have the last Claire Voie they did (Purple from Summer 2020) and I love the bag.  It is waterproof and reversible.  It has become my gym/swim bag.


----------



## Red J

The Poitiers tote is $1630, this version includes the long strap.


----------



## classybags4ever

Does anyone know how to go about reserving the St. Louis limited edition? Ive only been to Goyard once so don’t have an SA.


----------



## ana.ana

Funny, was just in Paris 2 weeks ago and asked about any special limited edition summer collections this year and she claimed to have zero information. Perhaps they aren’t allowed to discuss until an official announcement has been made, but you would think employees at the mother ship would be in the know.


----------



## rlVlad

classybags4ever said:


> Does anyone know how to go about reserving the St. Louis limited edition? Ive only been to Goyard once so don’t have an SA.


Are you talking about the Claire Voie? If so a Distance Sale may be applicable to you. If you purchased from Goyard in the past shouldn’t have any issues with getting it shipped to you. Otherwise I’m not sure if they have reservations, as I heard they are released May 1st.


----------



## Stregahorn

It launches tomorrow.


----------



## calisnoopy

So excited...would love to see side by side photos of the Opaline vs Turquoise color shades!


----------



## Stregahorn

I was in the NY store on 63rd on Saturday.  I pre-ordered the pink version.  I was able to go up and see all the colors (FYI, it is more an Ivory, not the bright white), and I loved the pink.  It will be a nice contrast with my purple one I got in 2020.


----------



## cachon

Stregahorn said:


> I was in the NY store on 63rd on Saturday.  I pre-ordered the pink version.  I was able to go up and see all the colors (FYI, it is more an Ivory, not the bright white), and I loved the pink.  It will be a nice contrast with my purple one I got in 2020.


Do you know how much the Poitiers Claire-Voie is?


----------



## Stregahorn

cachon said:


> Do you know how much the Poitiers Claire-Voie is?



Unfortunately, I got the St. Louis GM, and did not ask about the Poitiers.  I will post what I paid when I go look at my receipt.  They were allowing VIP clients to place pre-orders before the official launch yesterday.  I have a ton of bags I have bought between NYC and Paris, and I still do not have a regular SA.


----------



## Red J

cachon said:


> Do you know how much the Poitiers Claire-Voie is?


The Poitiers tote is $1630.


----------



## cachon

Red J said:


> The Poitiers tote is $1630.


Thank you *love*


----------



## octnybride

Does anyone know how the two pink and two blue St Louis bags differ? The three colors of the Goyard logo is slightly different but is that it? The lining looks the same on the website.


----------



## rlVlad

octnybride said:


> Does anyone know how the two pink and two blue St Louis bags differ? The three colors of the Goyard logo is slightly different but is that it? The lining looks the same on the website.



The Saint Louis bags are Goyardine (coated) canvas on the exterior and linen lined interior. This is produced every time.
The Saint Louis Claire-Voie are Goyardine (coated) canvas exterior and also coated interior from what my SA has mentioned. So aside from what you mentioned regarding the logo looking a little different, the main thing I can say is that the Claire-Voie is pretty much reversible and both sides are water resistant/proof due to the coated canvas. The Claire-Voie is limited in production and is not usually part of their every day product line.

Not sure exactly what you mean by two pink and two blue as Saint Louis doesn’t have a pink, only the Saint Louis Claire-Voie has one pink? And I see a shades of light blue and maybe a torquise looking green/blue for the Claire-Voie as well.


----------



## octnybride

rlVlad said:


> The Saint Louis bags are Goyardine (coated) canvas on the exterior and linen lined interior. This is produced every time.
> The Saint Louis Claire-Voie are Goyardine (coated) canvas exterior and also coated interior from what my SA has mentioned. So aside from what you mentioned regarding the logo looking a little different, the main thing I can say is that the Claire-Voie is pretty much reversible and both sides are water resistant/proof due to the coated canvas. The Claire-Voie is limited in production and is not usually part of their every day product line.
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean by two pink and two blue as Saint Louis doesn’t have a pink, only the Saint Louis Claire-Voie has one pink? And I see a shades of light blue and maybe a torquise looking green/blue for the Claire-Voie as well.



I apologize I misspoke- I see on the website today there are 5 colors to pick for the Saint Louis Claire-Voie PM Bag- there are 2 blues, a red, a pink and orange.  On the color selection it looks like the first and fourth are very similar in blue.



			https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-saint-louis-pm-claire-voie.html#STLCLAPMLTY19CL50P


----------



## rlVlad

octnybride said:


> I apologize I misspoke- I see on the website today there are 5 colors to pick for the Saint Louis Claire-Voie PM Bag- there are 2 blues, a red, a pink and orange.  On the color selection it looks like the first and fourth are very similar in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-saint-louis-pm-claire-voie.html#STLCLAPMLTY19CL50P


You’re fine. I totally understood what you meant by the “two blues”.
My SA sent me some pictures, which these may not be originally from SA so fyi.


this looks to be the green/blue hue.


then this one looks to be the sky or more blue color.


----------



## c18027

octnybride said:


> I apologize I misspoke- I see on the website today there are 5 colors to pick for the Saint Louis Claire-Voie PM Bag- there are 2 blues, a red, a pink and orange.  On the color selection it looks like the first and fourth are very similar in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-saint-louis-pm-claire-voie.html#STLCLAPMLTY19CL50P


As @rlVlad so helpfully posted, one version is blue (turquoise-ish) and the other version is green (opaline.) The limited edition opaline with black Claire Voie was launched a few years ago, so you can Google that to see a better representation of the color.


----------



## Red J

Something else to keep in mind is that the colors (and placement) of the painted marquage logo are different on each individual bag, so what you actually get may well vary from what’s shown on the website examples. If that’s something that is important to you you’ll want to ask about those details when doing a distance sale.


----------



## octnybride

Thanks all. I may have to go in person to see. They all look beautiful.


----------



## enjoy1

Here are a couple of images I took today. They usually don't care if I take photos as long as I ask. Today there were being very particular about it.
Here in Dallas she told me the pink and yellow have been the best sellers and the first round on those are sold out.


----------



## Peppr

does anyone know the prices of Claire-voie in US and France?


----------



## Peppr

Peppr said:


> does anyone know the prices of Claire-voie in US and France?


Oops overlooked the price for US in 1)


----------



## elliemichaelson

Does anyone know if the pink version is still available in the tote?


----------



## caffelatte

elliemichaelson said:


> Does anyone know if the pink version is still available in the tote?



There’s supposed to be another round of bags coming so probably a good idea to call the boutique to reserve one if you have a particular color in mind.


----------



## Stregahorn

I picked up mine on Tuesday.  It is really striking.  I fly to Paris on Friday, and it is coming with me.


----------



## Swanky

Speaking for myself…. Would love to hear more and see pics!


Stregahorn said:


> I picked up mine on Tuesday.  It is really striking.  I fly to Paris on Friday, and it is coming with me.


----------



## classybags4ever

I got mine Friday (blue aqua st. louis and it is GORGEOUS). Love the blue against the ivory white color. Very happy with the purchase, also planning to take it to Europe this summer. It's the perfect vacation bag, especially beach vacations.


----------



## Desirusso1

Does anyone know how long the Poitiers bags will be around?


----------



## ana.ana

Yup I’d like to know also and wondering if any will be left in Paris later this Summer.


----------



## poohbag

I’m getting the St. Louis Claire Voie pm in yellow! So excited. FYI the nyc store has the small in orange, turquoise and opaline left.


----------



## pasdedeux1

poohbag said:


> I’m getting the St. Louis Claire Voie pm in yellow! So excited. FYI the nyc store has the small in orange, turquoise and opaline left.


What was the price?


----------



## poohbag

pasdedeux1 said:


> What was the price?


1940 plus 30 shipping plus tax=2134.99


----------



## pasdedeux1

poohbag said:


> 1940 plus 30 shipping plus tax=2134.99


Thank you!


----------



## ukixsicle

poohbag said:


> 1940 plus 30 shipping plus tax=2134.99


My total was $1970. I was only charged the shipping fee, no tax since there's no store in my state. I was also able to pay by credit card, no wire transfer needed.


----------



## pasdedeux1

ukixsicle said:


> My total was $1970. I was only charged the shipping fee, no tax since there's no store in my state. I was also able to pay by credit card, no wire transfer needed.


Do you know if you need to have previously purchased in store? The nearest store to me is NYC and I don’t be there anytime soon.


----------



## ukixsicle

pasdedeux1 said:


> Do you know if you need to have previously purchased in store? The nearest store to me is NYC and I don’t be there anytime soon.


Nope. I have no purchase history. It took a few tries before I got in touch with someone at the NY store though.


----------



## poohbag

ukixsicle said:


> My total was $1970. I was only charged the shipping fee, no tax since there's no store in my state. I was also able to pay by credit card, no wire transfer needed.


Yes I’m in ny just not in Manhattan so I need to pay the sales tax. I paid via a link goyard sent me (visa or MC). If it’s Amex, the SA would take the CC number over phone. I have no purchase history either. I called the store twice and no one picked up but I wrote an email to the store (voicemail at store gives the email address.) I got a reply back the next day. Then exchanged a few emails/texts with the SA and the deal is done. Very easy.


----------



## Stregahorn

I am in Paris and I brought my new one. It looks great.


----------



## sheanabelle

Kicking myself for not getting in Paris 2 weeks ago. So stunning!


----------



## Swanky

Dallas had the small in turquoise yesterday.


----------



## luvbagsandpups

FYI The Beverly Hills store sold out of all of them within days of it being on the shelf. They're getting more but not sure when. You can pre-pay for the St. Louis but not the Poitiers. They charge you and then you can do an exchange within 30 days, but no returns.


----------



## poohbag

Mine arrived and I love it! The color  is perfect for spring and summer. 


If anyone needs a contact at NYC store, Stephanie is fabulous! She’s super sweet, really helpful and very responsive to email/texts. Highly recommend! Her work email is gny5@goyard.us


----------



## Dumbo1294

Does anyone know the PM price in the uk? I emailed but they said they can only tell me in store at the counter and not by email or phone which is a but odd as they have told me prices for others just not this


----------



## Dumbo1294

Ignore above london all sold out no pre orders either grrr


----------



## Dumbo1294

Dumbo1294 said:


> Ignore above london all sold out no pre orders either grrr


Not very happy when they told me i can only order in store which was a few days ago so came straight here after landing from  miami


----------



## luvbagsandpups

My St. Louis GM came in after a 3 week wait! So excited!!! 

FYI the Beverly Hills store just got a shipment today. Already sold a few and got less than ten in. SA says be there when it opens tomorrow morning if you really want one.


----------



## Peppr

Dumbo1294 said:


> Does anyone know the PM price in the uk? I emailed but they said they can only tell me in store at the counter and not by email or phone which is a but odd as they have told me prices for others just not this


Same for me - I emailed goyard to get pricing in France and they told me they won’t give price over phone. Asked me to email them and then said no price over email or availability either


----------



## yoshikitty

Peppr said:


> Same for me - I emailed goyard to get pricing in France and they told me they won’t give price over phone. Asked me to email them and then said no price over email or availability either



I am a customer from the Monaco store. I shop in the store when I am in the area but have also made some orders by email and they sent me the items. The SA informed me the price but said she can't send the bag to me because she can only sell the limited edition items in store.


----------



## Merkey

In case it helps anyone, I bought a GM today in London and I believe it was either £1500 or £1550. Reason I’m not sure is that my receipt includes personalisation which brings up total to £1680 and it’s not itemised. I didn’t ask about cost of PM.
They had one PM in blue (or maybe it was aqua?) and the GM available in the orange, pink and  blue. Most shoppers do not seem to ask for the limited edition and it’s not featured anywhere on the shop floor.


----------



## Dumbo1294

i was in london last week and they said they were sold out and not getting anymore at all till the newer limited edition next summer,i dont want to travel all the way to london again to be told the same answer its so annoying but glad you got one
I did ask for it as i went in


----------



## Merkey

Dumbo1294 said:


> i was in london last week and they said they were sold out and not getting anymore at all till the newer limited edition next summer,i dont want to travel all the way to london again to be told the same answer its so annoying but glad you got one
> I did ask for it as i went in



Sorry to hear that! It was a matter of dumb luck for me. I stopped by very early in the day shortly after opening and almost gave up as there was a queue and I had to be somewhere else. Apparently the PM had just come in overnight and there was a choice of GMs. I take it the PMs are far more popular but it might be worth another attempt if you’re able to stop in again.


----------



## Dumbo1294

Its a 4 hour round trip for me to go i just wish they could let me pay over the phone then i could go get it the next day, its a pain going all that way to be told sorry sold out,and for anyone nowhere near a store cant get it even though i see on here the usa stores seem to be letting you get it without going instore


----------



## octnybride

I went to the NYC store yesterday and was told they were sold out and did not know if they would get any more. They would not let you preorder or put your name on wait list. My entire experience there was actually unsatisfactory. I had been there before about a year ago and met a really nice SA. She is no longer there and SA's now seem overwhelmed with phone orders. My previous purchases were in Europe and they were so much nicer.  My fallback was to get a St Louis GM in White which I got but I didn't want to give them my money for such insincere service. I only did it bc I was physically there and completely forgot if BG still sold them or I would have gone there. I went after work in between appointments so I know I was mentally fried by then. I'll still enjoy a white bag


----------



## Dumbo1294

Its really put me off buying anything if the stores not near me and i will never be able to get a limited edition bag if its just luck by physically going to the store


----------



## shopneverends

Hi does anyone know how much for st louis claire voie pm in paris?


----------



## a_b_c

shopneverends said:


> Hi does anyone know how much for st louis claire voie pm in paris?


About 1450€. They actually received additional stock on Thursday. Lucked out and was able to get the small turquoise and large pink.


----------



## Merkey

I just collected Claire Voie after personalisation. Here is a reference pic of Claire Voie GM (white) with Artois MM (black)


----------



## a_b_c

Just received my insert Samorga) for my blue pm. The color is a perfect match.


----------

